# Colnago C59 Sizing



## dali1020 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys, been sized for a C59 at 2 different shops & they have come up with two different sizes, neither shop has bike in stock so have to order it, after bit of advice please ."sloping or traditional" size?

My Height 1737mm 
My inseam 795
cheers in advance


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

What are you riding currently and most importantly does it fit you? If it does I would use that as the driving force in my decision. I assume the sizes that the shops have stated are one side each of a size, i.e 57 cm compared to a 58 cm? If so, the truth is that you could ride both. Top tube measurements will be within a few mm, the bigger size would also give you a slightly taller head tube and this will allow you to have a bit less drop if taht is important to you. If the shops are cms apart then I might worry some and go get another opinion.
I ride a 56 sloping which translates to a 60 traditional, but I also had a 61 that fit me.


----------



## dali1020 (Jan 14, 2012)

One shop said 50s the other 52s which has me confused I was thinking 50s for my height


----------



## le_quiet_uno (Mar 4, 2012)

dali1020 said:


> One shop said 50s the other 52s which has me confused I was thinking 50s for my height


I'm about 175cm and have a Pinarello with 54cm top tube. Have taken my mate's 50s C59 for a spin..it seems to fit just as well if not better than my Pinarello.

From memory, the 50s has a 535mm top tube.

Maybe test ride both or get the shop to put you on a jig with both geometry dialed in for you to try.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

@ 1.73m you would be better fitted to a 50s ( equivalent to a 54cm c-c )

the 52s is equivalent to a 56cm ( 55cm c-c )


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree. That makes you 5'8" to 5'9". I'm 5'10", and I ride a trad 56 (same as 52s). I would go with the 50s (54 trad). (I always liked the trad sizing because it's easier to get to the seattube water bottle.)


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm 5'11 and have a 56 Ovalmaster, and a 52S CX-1
The 52S feels like it fits me better than the 56.


----------

